# Hello! & help?



## Cheyby

Hi there, 
my name is Chey. I'm 17 and will be 18 in October. I have a 7 week old baby girl named Mackenzie. I live in South Africa. I'm still in school, only have 3 months left. I worked while pregnant to save enough for my last months of school. My dad is unemployed so he watches Kenzie while I'm at school. 
Kenzies dad is sort of around, he's come to see her 3 times and excuses it by saying he's always working. I don't quite know what to think about that as I've not seen a cent from him. but anyways. 

I live with my parents. We all live at my uncles house as my parents lost their house 4 weeks ago. The living conditions aren't too grand and its in a dangerous place. I'm contemplating moving out. This is where I need advice. 

I express milk for kenzie to have while I'm at school but , because the fridge is in my parents room, I get screamed at and sworn at everytime I try to take her milk for the following day into the room. My dad actually hit me the other night when I needed to give kenzie expressed milk from the fridge. because he had to wake up to unlock the door. A's well as the fact that I share my room with 3 others, besides kenzie and I. and I have to wake up at 4.30am to get ready for school as 10 other people live here and you have to wait for the kitchen and bathroom if you wake up any later. 
Everyone always fights here and...well... I could continue forever. 
I basically have 3 options. should I: 

stick it out for the rest of the year til I can get a job for my own place and I would have finished school

drop put of school, work now and have my own place. 

or go stay with kenzies dad where his mom is a SAHM & can watch Kenzie while I'm at school.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

What ever you do, don't drop out of school!


----------



## ClairAye

^ Agreed!


----------



## kirsteen

stay with Kenzies dad! you need to get out of there but dont throw away your education because of that :) you'll regret it. 
Hope it goes ok and you work it out hun xxxxx


----------



## Sarah1508

I would agree with what has been said above, it sounds like the best option would be to defiantly stay in school and to move yourself and your child out of the environment you are in at the moment! To stay at Kenzies fathers also sounds like a good plan as it would let you further your education while your baby is being looked after. 

All the best love :flower:


----------



## nic18

I would move in with her dad:) so you can continue at school and it sounds like the best place for you both to be :) 
hope all works out x


----------



## skyesmom

i agree with the pps!! don't drop out as you're almost finished!

i also say go stay at kenzie's dad. that's what he's there for, to offer support when both you and kenzie are in a difficult situation.


----------

